# What's your apparel brand of choice?



## thisisthebeave

I think Castelli is my favorite for jerseys/shorts (do not like bibs).

I have a few Capo shorts and the chamois isn't as comfortable. I've had Assos shorts and bibs and they showed wear pretty quickly.

Curious what others prefer?


----------



## 499

Also have some castelli, the chamois i find isnt that great, some sugoi tobs and bibs and the chamois is adeqaute, couple of italian brands from a local chap that imports it from the mother country and some no name brands


----------



## tvad

Apparel and Cycling Clothes Forum.


----------



## spdntrxi

I'll pretty much wear any top.. but I prefer Rapha (pro team) for bib shorts.


----------



## vetboy

Addicted to Rapha


----------



## Retro Grouch

Any brand that makes me look 20 pounds slimmer.


----------



## vic bastige

Sugoi RS Pro shorts. Pimp'n.


----------



## cxwrench

You mean the one I would most like to chat about in the proper section of the forum? C'mon new guy, at least pay a little attention.


----------



## Aadub

Any bibs that don't give a moose knuckle..

PI Elite Intercool and Sugoi RS do the trick.


----------



## greatestalltime

Internet police are fun for the whole family!:thumbsup:


----------



## jetdog9

vic bastige said:


> Sugoi RS Pro shorts. Pimp'n.


I user RS Pro shorts, too. They fit great, although I question their durability a little. My wife has had to fix seams on a couple pairs a few times for me (I can sew, too, but she's better).

Usual jersey I wear are pretty cheap Pear Izumi full zips.

I have Canari arm warmers... it's a San Diego based company and their stuff used to be made in USA, but now China. The old stuff really was better.

Assos roboCap for cold days or to keep sweat out of the eyes.


----------



## greg12666

Castelli free aero bibs !!!!!!!!!! Have Rapha bibs and the pad in castelli is soooooo much better. Love Rapha and LG jersey's 

If you ride in the winter the Castelli sorpasso bibs tights are awesome.


----------



## Shuffleman

greatestalltime said:


> Internet police are fun for the whole family!:thumbsup:


How true. What is the big deal if somebody posts in the wrong section. Don't read the thread if you do not want to. Turning people off of the board certainly accomplishes nothing.
OP--It is all a matter of preference. I like Performance, PI and Assos shorts. As for tops, I will wear anything that is plain and reasonably priced. This is usually Performance, LG or Bontrager. (I hate Trek though so I am loathe to admit that I like the Bontrager shirts.)


----------



## tvad

Shuffleman said:


> What is the big deal if somebody posts in the wrong section.


It's not a big deal.

I didn't reprimand or police. I only posted a link.

There is lots of information on this topic and similar topics in the Apparel Forum...and it's not one of the visible forum options one puts their mouse over "Forums"...so a new person might not know it even exists. The OP might get some good info there.


----------



## willstylez

Panache Cyclewear is my favorite, but only purchase when on sale.

Craft is pretty nice. My Moots kits is made by Voler, which I really like too!


----------



## LuckyB

I turns out that I'm draw to Canari. Affordable, functional, comfortable and stylish.


----------



## woodys737

Just had a cool opportunity to test out Eliel out of Vista, CA (San Diego). Vie13 is another company that makes super nice stuff.


----------



## Wetworks

Pearl Izumi; their Elite and PRO stuff fit me pretty damned well and are, IMO, reasonably priced.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

thisisthebeave said:


> I think Castelli is my favorite for jerseys/shorts (do not like bibs).
> 
> I have a few Capo shorts and the chamois isn't as comfortable. I've had Assos shorts and bibs and they showed wear pretty quickly.
> 
> Curious what others prefer?


Louis Garneau. They make aero jerseys which fit pro-peloton climber sized cyclists, have euro and race-fit jerseys which are usable, and sell those to the general public.

(5'9.5", 137 pounds like Alberto Contador without the genetics for power. 34"/26"/35" chest/waist/glutes. XXS on their size chart although XS is the smallest LG usually sells)

The details are decent too - raglan so there aren't shoulder bumps, stitching thread elasticity matches the fabric, zipper pulls don't rattle, pockets are healthy sized, grippers go around the full circumference, fabric weight right, etc.

Their Speed Zone jacket is great - there's a cutout in back to access jersey pockets, and it's actually race fit.

Their Course helmet is aero, well ventilated, and not ugly.

I haven't found shorts made this century I'm completely happy with. Boure has a traditional flat synthetic leather chamois which is comfortable like those made in the 1990s, although they're cut low in front so they don't work with all jerseys and the fabric is heavy so it bunches a bit pedaling. Voler Black Label have 120kg/m^3 foam under the sit bones so I don't sink like most diaper shorts, although I remain undecided on the compression fit and the grippers pill when you look at them cross-eyed.


----------



## cxwrench

Shuffleman said:


> How true. What is the big deal if somebody posts in the wrong section. Don't read the thread if you do not want to. Turning people off of the board certainly accomplishes nothing.
> OP--It is all a matter of preference. I like Performance, PI and Assos shorts. As for tops, I will wear anything that is plain and reasonably priced. This is usually Performance, LG or Bontrager. (I hate Trek though so I am loathe to admit that I like the Bontrager shirts.)


If only because the forum owners have made different sections for us to use. If everyone posts every question they have in the 'general' section, why not just do away w/ all the rest? It's not a 'big' deal, but the forum is pretty damn simple to use correctly so why not?


----------



## GlobalGuy

Whatever fits, looks good, performs well, and usually is on sale. (Best bargains are on discontinued lines.)

Some examples of my stuff from memory:

PI--jerseys, various shorts
Cuore--current bibs and some jerseys 
Louis Garneau--jerseys and socks

PI is nice for bigger, (bigger--not fat), guys like myself as they offer more friendly size wise choices. A lot of European companies don't make large enough jerseys for me. They are too small across the shoulders and chest. 

Of all clothing lines IMO bibs are the most important item by far. Once you get a good set of bibs you've got half the "game" licked.


----------



## arai_speed

Bottoms:

I like Castelli for bibs but not their durability. Sub-par in my opinion.

ZeroRH compares well to Castelli bibs and have better durability.

DeMarchi has great fit/feel but their padding is on the thin side.

Tops:

Big fan of TwinSix stuff - both fit, durability and design work well for me.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Rapha has quite a variation in quality of fit and finish between replica and pro team level. Price was high but tolerable when it was made in Italy by MOA but now it's all made in China yet costs more. Go figure.


Rapha and Castelli are both sized much too skinny for me, a bulky mma/gym rat. Even my one size fits all Rapha podium cap from Sky is too small. 
Might try Adidas next.

It is surprising nobody caters to the market for premium cycling clothing for muscular people.


----------



## BigPoser

Huge fan of LG bibs. Bought a pair of Performance Ultra bibs the other day and was very impressed on the 32 mile ride. Can't beat the price of $50 either! As for jerseys, I'll try just about anything that looks good and fits well. Bellwether is one of my favorites though.


----------



## bmach

For me it is whatever I like the looks of and are affordable and comfortable.


----------



## Roland44

vetboy said:


> Addicted to Rapha


+1 for Rapha!


----------



## tvad

Roland44 said:


> +1 for Rapha!


I own one pair of Rapha Lightweight bibs. They're good, but the chamois is not as good as the Assos bibs I own.

What are you're preferred Rapha bib shorts? Are they suitable for hot weather?


----------



## jeepsouth

Hincapie. I bought 2 complete Hincapie kits at the big sale they put on the day before the Hincapie Gran Fondo (at the packet pick-up) almost 2 years ago here at their headquarters in Greenville, SC. The chamois has held up well and the jersey colors are still vibrant. No problems with zippers, tears or runs. I have found the Hincapie stuff to be very comfortable (I also have bibs by Cannondale, Pearl Izumi, Garneau...Hincapie is as good or better than any of that stuff.....IMO). 
I bought some more Hincapie stuff before last year's Gran Fondo (long bibs, jacket, vest and a kit, plus assorted socks, gloves, etc.) and will buy more this October. Those sale prices are pretty awesome, if you look for last year's goods. Usually around 75% off at those sales. I'd recommend Hincapie wear to anyone.
Yeah, I know I look like a riding Hincapie ad, but so do a lot of other riders here in Greenville due to the pricing at those sales. Plenty of people who don't even ride in the Fondo come to packet pick-up day just for the sale.


----------



## tka

Bibs: Bellwether or Craft. In cold-to-mid-range temps the Bellwether CS Elite bibs are my go-to bibs, warm-to-hot weather it is the Craft. I know it is sacrilege, but the absolute worst bibs I had were my Assos. I've never had bibs that chaffed and pinched in so many areas. They were just plain uncomfortable.

Jersey: Primal Wear if I want something colorful or Giordana for long rides. I have a couple of full-zip Blackbottoms jerseys that are favorites as well.


----------



## spdntrxi

tvad said:


> I own one pair of Rapha Lightweight bibs. They're good, but the chamois is not as good as the Assos bibs I own.
> 
> What are you're preferred Rapha bib shorts? Are they suitable for hot weather?


ProTeam>>>proteam lightweight>>>classic>>> lightweight IMHO


----------



## mpre53

Whatever Performance or Nashbar has on sale. :wink:

Got some nice stuff from DeMarchi and Primal that way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Herkwo

Bibs - Sportful Total Comfort 
Jerseys - Whatever fits...


----------



## ghettocop

Used to believe Sportful bibs were the best for me. Still think their straps are the best executed. However Giordana FRC with the Cirro Omniform chamois is my favorite currently.


----------



## Shuffleman

cxwrench said:


> If only because the forum owners have made different sections for us to use. If everyone posts every question they have in the 'general' section, why not just do away w/ all the rest? It's not a 'big' deal, but the forum is pretty damn simple to use correctly so why not?


It is not as simple as you state and I do not tell you this to be snide. If you go to the RBR home page and put your mouse over forums the option for apparel does not appear. It is only if you click on forums and wait for the screen to load that you get all the options. If you enter with an ipad the same thing occurs. Thus, many people do not even know those other options exist. I personally did not know about this for a long time as I never clicked on the forums. I just let my mouse hover. Thus, it is not so visible. I do get your irritation but I do think that some people should consider that this occurs before making a new poster feel unwelcome.


----------



## Ullr

GlobalGuy said:


> PI is nice for bigger, (bigger--not fat), guys like myself as they offer more friendly size wise choices. A lot of European companies don't make large enough jerseys for me. They are too small across the shoulders and chest.


I own mostly PI products for that reason. The XL in most other brands are too small for a clyde. All my bibs are PI. Knowing that PI will fit me, I don't waste time trying to fit other brands anymore, I can't pull the straps over my shoulders.

I do have Specialized and Bontrager jerseys as well. And Fox shorts for the MTB, but I usually wear an old, worn PI bib underneath the shorts for MTB.


----------



## Wetworks

Ullr said:


> I own mostly PI products for that reason. The XL in most other brands are too small for a clyde. All my bibs are PI. Knowing that PI will fit me, I don't waste time trying to fit other brands anymore, I can't pull the straps over my shoulders.


This!!! Although I do have to say I find their XL Quest and Select stuff to be a bit on the baggy side as far as fit.


----------



## dirk1978

DHB. Wiggle own brand. Fantastic stuff for not much money. Don't know if you Americans can get it.


----------



## Jackhammer

Speedo


----------



## Christine

SheBeest commuter pants have been great. Pearl Izumi has always been reliable for jerseys, gloves, and tights. Lake shoes are amazing. Darn Tough socks hold up as the name implies.


----------



## tvad

spdntrxi said:


> ProTeam>>>proteam lightweight>>>classic>>> lightweight IMHO


Is is coincidence that the order of preference also follows a descending order of price?


----------



## El Scorcho

My LBS Club has done the kit with DNA cycling the last 4 years. LOVE IT. 

I ebayed all the Castelli and PI stuff I had. I did keep the Rapha and Assos winter stuff, never cut corners when it's cold.


----------



## BigPoser

El Scorcho said:


> My LBS Club has done the kit with DNA cycling the last 4 years. LOVE IT.
> 
> I ebayed all the Castelli and PI stuff I had. I did keep the Rapha and Assos winter stuff, never cut corners when it's cold.


Thank you for this. I just checked out their stuff and it looks awesome!


----------



## cxwrench

Shuffleman said:


> It is not as simple as you state and I do not tell you this to be snide. If you go to the RBR home page and put your mouse over forums the option for apparel does not appear. It is only if you click on forums and wait for the screen to load that you get all the options. If you enter with an ipad the same thing occurs. Thus, many people do not even know those other options exist. I personally did not know about this for a long time as I never clicked on the forums. I just let my mouse hover. Thus, it is not so visible. I do get your irritation but I do think that some people should consider that this occurs before making a new poster feel unwelcome.


Anyone that's spent more than 60 seconds on any online forum knows there are many different sections to pretty much ALL forums. This being one of the biggest bicycle forums on the planet should be some kind of clue that there is more than just a 'general' section. Before you start posting all of your very important and urgent questions, take a few seconds to wander around the forum and see how things work. Seems logical to think that if you're able to afford a laptop or tablet you'd be able to manage that, right? 

And just because you're a 'beginner' doesn't mean that every question you post should be in the beginner section.


----------



## craiger_ny

cxwrench said:


> Anyone that's spent more than 60 seconds on any online forum knows there are many different sections to pretty much ALL forums. This being one of the biggest bicycle forums on the planet should be some kind of clue that there is more than just a 'general' section. Before you start posting all of your very important and urgent questions, take a few seconds to wander around the forum and see how things work. Seems logical to think that if you're able to afford a laptop or tablet you'd be able to manage that, right?
> 
> And just because you're a 'beginner' doesn't mean that every question you post should be in the beginner section.


Could you recommend for me an inexpensive, light weight wheelset to make me go faster?


----------



## dirk1978

Campagnolo vento.


----------



## Shuffleman

craiger_ny said:


> Could you recommend for me an inexpensive, light weight wheelset to make me go faster?


I personally run in Mizuno Wave Riders. They are one of the lightest neutral shoes on the market. What better set of wheels would you want?


----------



## cxwrench

Shuffleman said:


> I personally run in Mizuno Wave Riders. They are one of the lightest neutral shoes on the market. What better set of wheels would you want?


What the hell are you guys talking about? The Taylormade Rocketbladez are the best irons out there!


----------



## BeastBikes

There are many brands that I like but as far as favorite I have to go with Rapha.


----------



## vetboy

tvad said:


> I own one pair of Rapha Lightweight bibs. They're good, but the chamois is not as good as the Assos bibs I own.
> 
> What are you're preferred Rapha bib shorts? Are they suitable for hot weather?


For me its Proteam>Lightweight>Proteam lightweight. The Proteam lightweight seem to fit a little strange on me. The other two are like slippers - perfect from day 1.


----------



## tvad

vetboy said:


> For me its Proteam>Lightweight>Proteam lightweight. The Proteam lightweight seem to fit a little strange on me. The other two are like slippers - perfect from day 1.


You don't care for the Classic?


----------



## vetboy

tvad said:


> You don't care for the Classic?


Only listed the ones I've tried.


----------



## spdntrxi

cxwrench said:


> What the hell are you guys talking about? The Taylormade Rocketbladez are the best irons out there!


 not for the true playerz.. Mizuno TN87


----------



## cxwrench

spdntrxi said:


> not for the true playerz.. Mizuno TN87


I have no clue what's hot right now, I just have a set of the Taylormade irons on my eBay account for a friend.


----------



## spdntrxi

cxwrench said:


> I have no clue what's hot right now, I just have a set of the Taylormade irons on my eBay account for a friend.


nickel chrome with copper layer underneath... redonk feel.. japanese reverse offset in the short irons kinda make the 9-pw look odd at address. Gap and SW are buttugly. I've been out of the golf scene for a couple years.. but anything circa 2013 or older, I've tried.


----------



## Shuffleman

Jackhammer said:


> Speedo


There is something wrong with a person nicknamed "Jackhammer" suggesting Speedos.


----------



## jays35

I like the new Hincappie bibs. They are larger in the thigh area. They also fit and feel good.


----------



## surfinguru

Capo...fits my grasshopper legs and pterodactyl arms.


----------



## dwl

dirk1978 said:


> DHB. Wiggle own brand. Fantastic stuff for not much money. Don't know if you Americans can get it.


+1. I love the Windslam Blade LS Jersey(kind of 'Raphish' without the price tag), Vaeon Roubaix Padded Bib Tight, & their lightweight socks. Good value for the money.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I have several tour/ride jerseys made by Pactimo. Very nice fabric that holds up well after many washes. Company is based in Colorado but the factory is in China. I also like Castelli, Louis Garneau and Primal Wear jerseys. I have other brands but these are my fave. For shorts, I like Louis Garneau's smooth fabric, Serfas' cushy fabric and thick siicone grippers. I also like Castelli's thick silicone grippers but only have their bibs, not shorts. For gloves, I like any brand that have any type of gel padding on the palm.


----------



## Toph84

*So far for bibs: 
*
Pearl Izumi Elite LTD are some darn comfortable that I don't even want to take them off. Surprisingly good pad now too, compared to some of the older PI stuff I have.

Santini is very very good, just make sure you get one size larger than normal.

Sportful is good, liking the Bodyfit Pro LTD's.

Performance Ultra bibs are great for the price, and worked for me on my last century.


*Jerseys: 

*No favorite brand right now. I am wider across the shoulders and narrow around the waist so its very hard to find something that fits across my chest and shoulders without being baggier around the middle. I am thinking of trying out more aero jerseys as they seem to fit tight and stretch better across the chest and back while remaining tighter around the waist. I've been wanting to try the Pearl Izumi Leader PRO, Castelli Free Aero, Sportful Bodyfit Pro Race, Capo SC, and Santini Interactive 2.0 Aero.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

Toph84 said:


> *Jerseys:
> 
> *No favorite brand right now. I am wider across the shoulders and narrow around the waist so its very hard to find something that fits across my chest and shoulders without being baggier around the middle. I am thinking of trying out more aero jerseys as they seem to fit tight and stretch better across the chest and back while remaining tighter around the waist.


After getting rid of my middle age spread I had a hard time finding jerseys which fit.

ebay user morevalue / strongbiker.com has 2014 Louis Garneau Mondo aero jersey custom program size samples for $50-55. Competitive Cyclist has the Corsa 2.0 jersey which is the same thing plus an inch of length and full zipper for ~$120.

XS for 35-37" chest and 29-31" waist fits me without slack at 34" and 26" waist (smallest circumference as on their size charts, not pants size) respectively. I'd assume the larger sizes are similar.

I found Castelli's 4.0 aero jersey was made for otherwise thin people who ate too much gelato and returned it.


----------



## tvad

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Rapha has quite a variation in quality of fit and finish between replica and pro team level. Price was high but tolerable when it was made in Italy by MOA *but now it's all made in China yet costs more*.


I just received some Classic Bibs and a Classic Jersey. The bibs are made in Italy. The jersey is made in China.


----------



## maximum7

Here are the brands of bibs/tights/knickers I've owned;

Sportful
Exte Ondo
Capo
Craft
Sugoi
MS Tina
GSG
Santini
PI
Castelli
Assos
Gore
LG
Performance

Oh by the way, I listed them top to bottom= best-worst

Favorite jerseys are by
Sportful 
LOOK 
Mavic


----------



## single1x1

my team stuff is Castelli and I like it, have a couple of the bib's and jerseys and like them a lot, and a speed suit and a sanremo speed suit, which is amazing. In non team stuff I love the Gabba LS. Usually wearing Fox or troy lee long finger gloves. specialized or Sidi shoes. Have a pair of specialized bibs that are nice as well as some PI bibs and tights which are alright.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

tvad said:


> I just received some Classic Bibs and a Classic Jersey. The bibs are made in Italy. The jersey is made in China.


Glad at least something is made Italy. I have two long sleeve classics jerseys made in China and they are excellent. Quality is independent of country of origin. My issue was that their production cost must be far lower in China despite the high price.

Most of the actual team kit is made in Italy (MOA). A lot of tailoring for some riders too, eg sleeve/leg lengths.

Descente? Nobody has even mentioned them!

What happened to them, they used to be THE premier label and are almost gone now. I used Descente bibs in the 80s and 90s and they are still the best I have ever used.


----------



## tvad

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I have two long sleeve classics jerseys made in China and they are excellent. Quality is independent of country of origin. My issue was that their production cost must be far lower in China despite the high price.
> 
> Descente? Nobody has even mentioned them!
> 
> What happened to them, they used to be THE premier label and are almost gone now. I used Descente bibs in the 80s and 90s and they are still the best I have ever used.


The quality of the China made Classic jersey is top notch, and I agree that the production cost much be much lower in China. However, if Rapha charged less for the China made clothing, then they'd devalue their brand. Hard to reconcile this for many buyers, but it'd be bad for Rapha.

I still have (and wear) a Descente cycling shirt that I bought in 1987. It was one of the first two shirts I bought for cycling.


----------



## milkbaby

I'm a Rapha fan, and in general the quality, style, and design are top notch. The only slip up I've found is that stupid "ballast" pocket in the lightweight jersey instead of the traditional three pocket design. The brevet jersey is awesome. It's a toss up between the proteam jersey and the brevet jersey for my favorite, both being used for different types of rides and weather though.

I am quite taken by the newest pro level kit from Champion System, so much better than what they started out making. Even the chamois pad is amazing now.

The Castelli Gabba 2.0 convertible jersey is genius.


----------



## Guest

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Descente? Nobody has even mentioned them!
> 
> What happened to them, they used to be THE premier label and are almost gone now. I used Descente bibs in the 80s and 90s and they are still the best I have ever used.


Are they making cycling gear anymore? The last time I checked, their site only had custom kit, no retail offerings. Now, I don't even see cycling items, only ski gear.

I didn't mention them earlier because used jerseys on ebay are the only way to get the good stuff and I'm not one to share.  Just picked up another used H2Zero jersey last week that is more comfortable than a jersey I bought from a big name European maker for twice as much. Quite a letdown, and I'll likely not spend that much again for lesser quality.


----------



## Cni2i

I have tried many different brands but I really like the fit of Rapha's proteam, aero and climber's jerseys. Certain castelli bibs fit really well also...but I just can't vouch for castelli's durability factor. Specifically, there inferno bibs thin out too quickly IMO. Their aero bibs fit great but also show thinning prematurely. I really like their body paint 2.O bibs. They seem to be of better quality. BUT those damn castelli stickers crack too quickly! 

Assos bibs fit well and have excellent chamois IMO, but the black color fades easily IME. 

Specialized SL Pro bibs are also nice. Good fit. Pretty good chamois. And overall good quality for the price.


----------



## Clyde250

It's a smaller company, but DNA is quite nice. Good prices on custom apparel too.


----------



## El Scorcho

Clyde250 said:


> It's a smaller company, but DNA is quite nice. Good prices on custom apparel too.


I mentioned DNA on 9/3, but I would like to update the review. I have been able to use my DNA Podium jacket since they weather got colder. Fit and finish is top notch, blocks wind and rain and vents adequately. A little warm for anything over 38 degrees but with the right baselayer it's been good down to 30. 

If your team/company is looking for a new kit, I would definitely put DNA on the short list of providers.


----------



## David Loving

*Boure*

Home Page - Bouré Bicycle Clothing Ned Overhead's company.


----------



## ChiroX

Louis Garneau for ventilated jerseys and compressive Neo power short with it's minimal but very comfortable chamois. 

sugoi for their rs ventilated shorts.

pearl Izumi in general. Especially outerwear.

Rudy Project for their oblong shaped helmet, though that is not really apparel.

Craft and Pearl Izumi for arm and leg coolers.

Zoot Sports cooling beanies. 

Smart wool arm and leg warmers. smartWool socks.


----------



## BCSaltchucker

been using a lot of Funkier from chain reaction the last 2 years. They have a very nice chamois. I have some older Assos I no longer like at all compared to the Funkier bib shorts. I just buy chinese tights for winter and wear them over the Funkier shorts - they are hit and miss, but a couple bib tights equalled the old premium ones I used to own. Been using Aerotech jerseys lately as they have bright colours and long torso options

have had most of the brands in the distant past


----------



## Hiro11

I find that you truly get what you pay for in cycling clothing. Inexpensive stuff is rarely comfortable after a couple of hours and rarely durable. Also, I tend to buy all clothing in person as I'm picky about fit.

I'll vouch for Sportful. Everything I've purchased from them is durable, good looking and fits well. Sportful can be tough to find in an LBS, though.
I have one jersey from Bioracer which is one of my favorite jerseys ever. This brand is basically impossible to find in the States, though.
Giordano (I have a Silverline kit) is very well made and fits perfectly. Their higher end offering are ridiculously expensive.
Castelli fits well but has very loud styling and isn't very durable in my experience. Their top end stuff is more durable but gets pricey quickly.
Pearl Izumi is fine but nothing special unless you get the P.R.O. stuff.
Garneau is very hit or miss. Some of the stuff I bought from them (the Course Vest, the new Boreal Pro jacket) is awesome, a lot of the rest is poor fitting and uncomfortable.
Performance is generally poor fitting (flappy club fit), weirdly styled and not very durable. I do like their Thermal 2 tights which are cheap, fit well and good for both running and cycling.
Jakroo makes pretty good custom stuff.
I used to wear a lot of Descente stuff that was great but I think they've essentially pulled out of the US market. High quality, great fit, reasonable prices. I wish they'd come back.
I can probably afford Rapha/Assos but I can't bring myself to buy it.
I'm happy with Bontrager, Specialized and Shimano shoes.
Bell helmets fit me better than Giro.
Uvex glasses hit the sweet spot of high quality and reasonable pricing.


----------



## doctormike

I used to buy whatever was on sale at bonktown, then chainlove, then steep and cheap (which seems like the owner is a secret perv). Since I started racing, my team has dictated what I wear. We have done primal a few times, Hincappie, and champion systems. I previously got a monthly reimbursement as long as I wore the team kit so I never thought much about it. I changed teams and when racing and training I still find that most race lines are comfortable. It could also be the knowledge that I am doing it in exchange for money/discounts/whatever. Now I just try to avoid the jerseys with mesh on the side panel because they tear easier from safety pins.


----------



## xrayjay

I like the Louis Garneau Neo Power bibs. I'm short and their legs are not so long I feel like I'm wearing knickers.


----------



## J-Flo

Because nobody mentioned them, Endura. They make great bibshorts, I have a crazy lightweight jersey from them (only good for hot weather), and their MTB stuff is top shelf -- perfectly stretchy but slender-legged baggy shorts, integrated with excellent bib-undershorts.

But most of my road cycling wear is Capo, Castelli, Bellweather, or Specialized.


----------



## tommybike

Surprised I did not see my two favorites.
For jerseys and jackets. Biemme. Fits like a glove or paint.
For bibs. Giordana. Nice pads but also straps that are not so tight you cannot stretch over your shoulders. Biemme would probably be second here.


----------



## mimason

Alle - is on par with the best gear I have ever worn.


----------



## maximum7

Sportful. My favorite. Haven't worn a better bib or jersey. 

Also starting to wear Giro New Road stuff. Very much like Capo (which is also pretty good), but better


----------



## Patrick78

I second that. Ale makes great kits. Website and customer service are great too.


----------



## TricrossRich

Pactimo... love their stuff.

Also love Assos bibs, but that's nothing surprising.


----------



## Guest

I checked out the Ale web site and they have a 40% off sale and $25 off for first time customers. I ordered a pair of the PRR 2.0 bibs with the 4H chamois. Here's hoping it works for me when the Assos didn't.


----------



## FeltF75rider

Castelli and Pactimo. I really like the points for credit thing Pactimo is doing and they make some great shorts. Castelli just fits perfectly.


----------



## woodys737

Changed teams this season and first time in Biemme. Race pro line. Very impressed so far.


----------



## Rashadabd

I'm not really a brand loyalty kind of guy when it comes to apparel. I just hunt for deals and performance. Best bibs I own are my Desoto bibs with the 400 mile pad. On the list of things I love, those bibs aren't that far behind my wife and kids.  I have a bunch of Castelli and Garneau stuff as well. They have held up fairly well and are more than adequate. Some of my oldest Castelli bibs have started to fall apart at the seams though. I have one Rapha jersey and it's fine, but not anything to write home about. My favorite jersey is an old RealCyclist.com team jersey. I got it about a year before they were bought out by Competitive Cyclist. Love it too.


----------



## ridingred

I am a big ORNOT fan and have their jerseys, bib shorts and socks. High quality pieces in all respects. Bought a pair of Voler bib tights and wore them for the first time today. Perfect in every way and tremendous value for the price.


----------



## Rashadabd

Anyone have experience with Jagged Cycling or Sako cycling kits? I have an interest in both as well as stuff made by The Pedla and Mapp.

Cycle / Tri Archives - Jaggad

sako7socks | The Socks Maketh The Kit

Welcome to The Pedla

MAAP | Cycling Apparel

Ornot looks tight! I love it. Made in the USA and not as pricey as some others as well. 

MEN'S ? Ornot


----------



## MMsRepBike

frons said:


> I checked out the Ale web site and they have a 40% off sale and $25 off for first time customers. I ordered a pair of the PRR 2.0 bibs with the 4H chamois. Here's hoping it works for me when the Assos didn't.


Hope it works well. 

They manufacture for Giordana and several others. That 4H pad is quite similar to what's in the FRC and EXO lines. So if it fits you well and you like it you'll have lots of options out there for gear with it. I like it okay but what I don't like about it is the real lack of frontal coverage if you know what I mean. In the EXO bibs there's just a very thin piece of lycra in the front, nothing at all behind it, not my favorite look. The chamois itself doesn't cover much at all, it stops short of coming up high enough. That's one thing Assos does well, they sure do cover up the privates.


----------



## Porschefan

I haven't tried a ton of stuff, but my favorites so far are Gore Bike Wear. I have a pair of their Xenon winter bib tights that are really warm, comfortable and I find the chamois the most comfortable I've owned. Two jackets: a Phantom 2.0 with the removable sleeves and a Xenon Windstopper--both very nice. Ditto for some leg and arm warmers. I have a Gore jersey that I compared to an Assos that I bought used, and it seems to me to be every bit as high quality. Fleece-lined shoe covers--top notch. I always look for deals on Gore when I need/want a new piece of kit. I do have a pair of bib shorts that are very nicely made, but the chamois doesn't do it for me.

STP


----------



## bigjohnla

I like Louis GARNEAU cycling clothing. Wears well, looks good and generous in the fit for big guys like me.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt

bigjohnla said:


> I like Louis GARNEAU cycling clothing. Wears well, looks good and generous in the fit for big guys like me.


They label their clothes a size smaller than other companies, so you may be wearing a bigger size than you think. They also sell about half a dozen different fits which can be more or less accommodating.

For example LG "XS" and Voler "small" are both made for a 35-37" chest and 29-31" waist.

LG standard fit is tighter than Voler race-fit made for the same measurements, racer-fit/elite snugger still, and skin-fit tighter but stretchier.

LG Semi-relaxed, "sport performance", and relaxed are all much bigger.


----------



## NTA

Giordana !:thumbsup:


----------



## MMsRepBike

NTA said:


> Giordana !:thumbsup:


Good news for you. They just broke off from APG and built their own factory for the first time. They're going to make their own clothes now. Well maybe bad news for you... the prices are... shocking.

Giordana's luxury NX-G bib-shorts and jerseys: details and pricing, plus other new products - BikeRadar



> This ‘next generation’ line pushes Giordana well up into the luxury category with the likes of Assos, with the NX-G bib shorts retailing for $400 / £243and the NX-G jersey selling for $300 / £179.


Well not like the EXO system was much less expensive, was probably about the same, can't quite remember. Anyway, making their own stuff is cool and their first in house designs look pretty neat.


----------



## NTA

I know that they building a new factory and that is great,i am happy for them. I always get a good deal from Giordana…


----------



## Notvintage

Assos.


----------



## Notvintage

Shuffleman said:


> It is not as simple as you state and I do not tell you this to be snide.


Cx guy is always having his period. Or never gets laid. . Sad really. LOL.


----------



## Guest

MMsRepBike said:


> Hope it works well.


I've had the chance to do two short rides (20 mi.) and the Ale PRR 2.0 bibs were excellent. Chamois stayed in place with no chafing or numbness and the bibs' material fit and felt great; the straps might even be better than the Assos. The bibs seemed a bit flimsy compared to the Assos T. Equipe S7, but the goal of the PRR 2.0 line is to be lightweight, and they are. I bought a second pair of them and added one of the Ultra line bibs to my collection. I think I'm set for the season.

I also tried out the Klimatik shoe covers and they did a great job of keeping out the wind on two rides with temps in the 50s. I also used them under my usual insulated booties and they helped keep my feet warmer, longer in a sub-freezing ride with wind chills. Great workmanship, and sale price was a bargain, though there aren't many left.

40% off sale prices extended till the end of the month.


----------



## BikeLayne

Voler cycle wear, made in Grover Beach, Calif.


----------



## PBL450

frons said:


> I've had the chance to do two short rides (20 mi.) and the Ale PRR 2.0 bibs were excellent. Chamois stayed in place with no chafing or numbness and the bibs' material fit and felt great; the straps might even be better than the Assos. The bibs seemed a bit flimsy compared to the Assos T. Equipe S7, but the goal of the PRR 2.0 line is to be lightweight, and they are. I bought a second pair of them and added one of the Ultra line bibs to my collection. I think I'm set for the season.
> 
> I also tried out the Klimatik shoe covers and they did a great job of keeping out the wind on two rides with temps in the 50s. I also used them under my usual insulated booties and they helped keep my feet warmer, longer in a sub-freezing ride with wind chills. Great workmanship, and sale price was a bargain, though there aren't many left.
> 
> 40% off sale prices extended till the end of the month.


From the website it looks like Ale is made for larger riders? At least judging from the sizing chart? How do they fit?


----------



## Guest

PBL450 said:


> From the website it looks like Ale is made for larger riders? At least judging from the sizing chart? How do they fit?


My height and weight (5'7",155) put me between S and M, so I went with the small. The straps are stretched pretty snug but that's accurate according to the sizing, and what I prefer. Sizing is probably a bit larger than most European brands. I'll try the Ultra bibs for this evening's ride; they are designed for endurance rides vs races.
EDIT:







After riding and washing all the bibs, it became very clear that the Ultra model (middle) is sewn much shorter neck-to-crotch than the 2.0 bibs, nearly six inches so, from a quick measurement. Looks like I'll be seeking out the local seamstress to lengthen the straps.


----------



## Lallement

I recently got some Pactimo items that are really nice. They are well designed and made and fit very nicely, making them very comfortable;


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

My top two:

Louis Garneau

Voller

... I have others but really don't like them so not worth mentioning


----------



## Doug B

I have been slowly collecting all of the kits on Elevengear Cycling. 

I have the Saturn 5 kit, most of the high viz stuff, the haiku kit, and a few other jerseys.


----------



## laurido92

For me it's whatever's on sale. Not really hung up on brand.


----------



## citiznkain

laurido92 said:


> For me it's whatever's on sale. Not really hung up on brand.


yeah I usually hunt the bargain bin's at trade shows and expo's. I paid like $50 for a new kit at an endurance show about a month ago.


----------



## MMsRepBike

frons said:


> My height and weight (5'7",155) put me between S and M, so I went with the small.


Do you find the Ultra's to fit different than the PRR 2's? Or is it just the cut/design that makes them hang as such?

I'm an Assos guy but not because of brand image or any other crap, because they're simply the best. They make their own fabrics, and they're the best fabrics. They make their own stuff, in their own facilities and it's all cut by lasers and always is perfectly fit. I didn't switch to Assos lightly, I did so very grudgingly. I do not like paying out the ass for cycling gear. I demand quality for my money and their quality is unmatched. This season though, mainly because of reading this thread I decided to go back to the current market and try some stuff.

Based on comments here I picked up some Ale gear. I got two pairs of tights and a pair of shorts. Ultra Adriatico and Klimatik bib tights and the Ultra (Marathon) bib shorts. The shorts haven't arrived yet but I can say that I'm not impressed with the tights.

Ale, to me, is the sort of basic house brand of APG. Giordana would be their top tier, well they're gone now I guess but I consider Ale to be middle grade at best. The 4H chamois is a slightly cheaper version of the 8H found in the pro's gear and what was in the EXO line of Giordana. Same design just not quite as dense. I find the 4H to be the highlight of the Ale gear and that's not saying much. Fabrics are basic, design is basic and construction is basic. There's literally nothing special or of note going on with their gear. Flimsy? Cheap? Yes. I'll go with basic but it could be called flimsy and cheap for sure from an Assos guy. The 4H pad, like the 8H, offers little frontal protection. There's also no pocket for the jewels so the hot dog can just fall down in one leg or the other over and over again. Foam is fine, comfort is fine albeit a little less dense than I'm used to and like.

I also got a pair of the black label bibs from Voler. Wow are these a let down. Really cheap and basic fabric and cut/design. I was expecting something much nicer than these. I got them to try out the standard issue EIT chamois they have. If one thinks that Ale is flimsy and cheap, than the Voler is super flimsy and super cheap. I put both companies right on par with Bellwether and Pearl. Pack fodder. Interesting thing, even though the Voler bibs, to me, are very flimsy and poor quality material and design, they're 10 grams heavier than the same size of the Assos Equipe bibs. 

What I'm basically saying is that I'm very disappointed with Voler and Ale and I'm sure I would be with most any other brand. It makes me wonder why Assos is alone. How can their garments have so many nice features that all other's lack? Is nobody paying attention? I understand they hold many patents but come on, is it that hard to make it easy to take a piss? Is it that hard to create an actual pocket for the privates in the front of the chamois? Does their golden gate patent really prevent others from not stitching the sides of the chamois?


----------



## Guest

MMsRepBike said:


> Do you find the Ultra's to fit different than the PRR 2's? Or is it just the cut/design that makes them hang as such?


I've only been on two rides in the Ultras, but both times the straps seemed too short and caused some fatigue in my shoulders. The chamois caused some chafing, too, but all that might be the result of too small a size (see photo upthread). My inseam-to-height proportion puts me in the short leg/long torso camp. A medium now seems like the appropriate size for me.

The fabrics and panels of the Ultras aren't the same as the 2.0 bibs, and they certainly aren't anywhere near the feel of the Assos S7. I'm no bib connoisseur, though, so I don't know how Ale compares to all the others' offerings.

I prefer the 2.0 bibs to the Ultras due to the different fabrics and cut, but the chamois isn't as nice as I first hoped. After rides of about an hour, I started to get generally uncomfortable, nothing specific. I need to do some longer rides in them to confirm.

I also don't think the Voler black label shorts are crap, even if they aren't up to Assos standards. If you've been getting Assos bibs for $150 instead of $249, no wonder you're disappointed with these bibs that are in the same price ballpark. They have a return policy so just send them back.

If I ultimately decide that the Ale chamois isn't up to snuff for longer rides, the new Rapha Core bibs may be my next purchase.


----------



## MMsRepBike

frons said:


> If I ultimately decide that the Ale chamois isn't up to snuff for longer rides, the new Rapha Core bibs may be my next purchase.


Well I'm taller than you but weigh less. Longer legs I'm sure, 32" inseam. Hope the small Ultra fits fine but I don't have much confidence in it or the brand now. I might consider those Rapha bibs to try but I've never been a fan of theirs. Kind of the one brand I don't want to wear.

I didn't have any chafing with the 4H pad but I agree that it's not very good. I rode it back to back with the same design pad that's in the Giordana EXO and the extra density of the EXO pad was quite noticeable, especially after the 2 hour mark. The Ale 4H pad after 3 days of back to back long ride testing actually left my sit bones slightly bruised from lack of support. No chafing or other comfort issues though, just lack of dense foam.

Yes, I've been getting the Assos T.Equipe for about $140 shipped, same price I paid for the Voler black label shorts. 

I have some top shelf bibs from De Marchi (co-founded or co-owns elastic interface with Assos), Santini and Sportful coming. I think I'll do some sort of write up in the near future comparing them all. 

I've learned a bunch in this little game of bib roulette. I've learned what I like and don't like and what I want and don't want from bib shorts. I learned what works for me and what doesn't and hopefully I'll be able to tell just by looking at a pair if I'd consider them or not. I'm going to try out the T.NeoPro from Assos now, I have a feeling they'll be better than any other brand I've tried even being entry level.


----------



## kbwh

MMsRepBike said:


> Is it that hard to create an actual pocket for the privates in the front of the chamois?


That is a good question. Have Assos managed to patent that feature? I dont know of any other manufacturer/brand that has that feature.
BTW it's rather wintry in my parts, and I'm trying out the LL.Millethights_S7 now. They use the Neopro/Mille chamois from the Neopro shorts and also has no privates pocket. That's a let down, really.


----------



## MMsRepBike

kbwh said:


> That is a good question. Have Assos managed to patent that feature? I dont know of any other manufacturer/brand that has that feature.
> BTW it's rather wintry in my parts, and I'm trying out the LL.Millethights_S7 now. They use the Neopro/Mille chamois from the Neopro shorts and also has no privates pocket. That's a let down, really.


That's a strong maybe. I don't see it anywhere from any other brand, even the ones using the most expensive EIT/Cytech chamois'. Although I think MOA makes the Astana kit and I think they look like they might have that going on.

I've tried all of the S7 tights. I'm let down for sure with the supposed extra warmth provided by the Mille and Bonka over the Habu. I was a little surprised to see that the RX heavy fabric is just a plain heavy fleece material. I ended up ditching the Mille pretty quick and using just the Habu and Bonka. And seeing how the Bonka didn't keep me any warmer than the Habu really I had to decide between the two, I chose the Bonka. I like the updated Cento chamois without the black side wings. The neoprene lowers really help too on the wet days. The Habu are the coolest of the bunch though hands down. Their fabric and cut is fantastic and the Equipe chamois is great.

When it gets cold though, no tights will keep me warm. To put things in perspective here, the Ale Klimatik tights which are for cold weather and wet weather weigh 228g. The Assos LL.Bonka tights weigh 372g for the same size. So although the Bonka tights are nice and warm and heavy as far as tights go, I have to put a second pair of bib tights (without chamois) on over them. My overtights are 311g Assos 851 Airblock bibtights. Any time it drops below 45 I'm doubling up.


----------



## Guest

MMsRepBike said:


> I have some top shelf bibs from De Marchi (co-founded or co-owns elastic interface with Assos), Santini and Sportful coming. I think I'll do some sort of write up in the near future comparing them all.


I'd be curious to hear your opinions. I'm loathe to spend more than $150 for bibs unless I absolutely can't find a comfortable bib until spending more. I'm think I'm less particular than you when it comes to fabrics, and the Voler pad is the only one that is really working for me so far. I still wonder if the Assos S5 Mille would work for me when the S7 didn't.


----------

